# Profile pic not showing?



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey all. New member to the forum and just put a pic up on my profile. When i post the pic is not showing under my username! Can anyone tell me if i'm doing anything wrong...or has a mod blocked it as i'm just to damn ugly!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just too ugly mate, and i dont think we need your face putting off new members joining lol !!!!

have you added it as a profile picture mate or your Avi ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

scrub that your profile picture is showing mate.

you need to add an avatar picutre for it to be at side of your posts matey !!!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Shorty29 said:


> Hey all. New member to the forum and just put a pic up on my profile. When i post the pic is not showing under my username! Can anyone tell me if i'm doing anything wrong...or has a mod blocked it as i'm just to damn ugly!!!!


As flinty says it has been looked at and decided it's not wanted on the forum, sorry for the bad news


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks flinty90....and er thanks vduboli


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Man who's that handsome devil!!!


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Shorty29 said:


> Thanks flinty90....and er thanks vduboli


You can always rely on me to help out, any questions just ask.

Welcome


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cheers guys. Good forum, first one i've joined, wealth of info.


----------

